
Mathematician in Kyoto cracks formidable brainteaser - doall
http://www.asahi.com/sp/ajw/articles/AJ201712160034.html
======
ColinWright
After skimming this several times I don't really see any new information apart
from the unsupported claim that:

> _Editors of the journal of RIMS have asked outside experts to peer review
> the articles for any problems, and a decision could be made to publish them
> in the widely respected journal as early as January._

RIMS is Kyoto University's Research Institute for Mathematical Sciences where
Shinichi Mochizuki works.

This is about his proposed proof of the ABC conjecture. There have been many
submissions about this here on HN:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ABC+conjecture](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ABC+conjecture)

If you want to understand it you could do worse than starting here:

>
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4505264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4505264)

------
Ceezy
This is old. And for some reason people(journalist) seems to beleive the guy
is right. When really if nobody comfirm what you say it's most likely because
you are wrong.

~~~
based2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abc_conjecture#The_work_of_Shi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abc_conjecture#The_work_of_Shinichi_Mochizuki)

